# Naso Tang White Spots



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I just bought a juvenile tang with blotchy white spots. I understand that this is normal in juveniles. I at least hope so. How long does it take to go away? The only problem is that i read that the spots appear at night, but mine has it during the day too, is this normal?


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

post some pics i have been wanting to to see him anyway...


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

hes in between the two rocks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, that's perfectly normal, and those spots can last for a couple of years.


----------

